
Dull and Uncertain: Life - Akashmazumder
https://thecoldblog.wordpress.com/2018/06/09/dull-and-uncertain/
======
Bakary
This post reminded me of a short essay by Theodor Adorno on the nature of free
time in which he argues that the concept itself is flawed and a mere extension
of our working lives, and that the boredom that the author describes here is a
result of the modern conception of work bleeding into our every thought and
actions.

[http://xenopraxis.net/readings/adorno_freetime.pdf](http://xenopraxis.net/readings/adorno_freetime.pdf)

